# Decodificador DTMF



## AlExX

Hola,

Ojala alguien pudiera ayudarme, necesito que alguien me ayude con un decodificador DTMF que he querido hacer y no mas no me funciona. Lo he querido hacer con el integrado MT8870.

El numero que me da a la salida no cambia al presionar alguna de las teclas del teléfono, a veces cambia pero al parecer aleatoriamente y el bit que indica q se detecto un tono correcto nunca enciende.

No se si importe como conecte los dos cables de la linea a la entrada, aunque ya lo he conectado de las dos maneras.

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## Ivan N.

Hola! te comento que hace poco arme un circuito muy similar (en realidad practicamente el mismo). En lugar de utilizar el MT8870 use el CM8870, que se pueden llegar a considerar equivalentes. Use la misma configuracion de seteo que mostras en el circuito salvo que en lugar de alimentarlo con el zener de 3,6V lo alimente con un regulador 7805. Y si importa como conectas los cables de la linea, el positivo es sobre el que se modulan los tonos por lo tanto es el que debe conectarse a la entrada, mientras que el otro es el que se conecta a masa por la resistecia de 100K. Armandolo de esa manera el circuito andubo perfectamente, tanto las salida Q1 a Q4 como el identificador de tono recibido. Haa algo muy importante a tener en cuenta es que los decodificadores estos son CMOS asi que si los queres conectar a otro dispositivo TTL tendrias que adapatarle las impedancias con seguidores de tension, por ahi ese puede ser tu problema, sino se entiende la explicacion decime y subo un esquematico del circuito.


----------



## Ivan N.

Bueno como lo tube que hacer para un informe, mejor lo posteo asi ya queda en el foro para todo aquel que lo quiera


----------



## Ivan N.

Pequeña modificacion para todos los que no les anda el circuito anterior: coloquen un capacitor de 100nF en paralelo con la resistencia de 300k y tendria que andar 10 puntos ^_^


----------



## ralvarezh

conta que tal funciona que quiero hacer algo parecido!!


----------



## Ivan N.

armando el circuito como lo postee... al pulsar una tecla del telefono, el pin q indica que hay un tono DTMF presente en la linea pasa a un estado alto mientras s emantenga presionada la tecla. Y las salidas q1 a q4 muestran el numero binario correspondiente a cada tecla y permanecen mostrandolo hasta q se decodifica un nuevo pulso o hasta q se resetea el circuito.


----------



## julitop

Buenas a todos, quisiera saber en q consiste basicamente un decodificador de dtmf, ya q en la red no consigo las respuestas q busco!
salutes!


----------



## eduar781

buenas, saludos a todos soy nuevo en este foro, yo estoy diseñando un sistema de alarma para mi trabajo final, y parte de ese circuito lleva un Decodificador DTMF, tengo el mismo esquema que han comentado uds, pero no tengo el software, alguno de usds lo tiene que me lo pueda facilitar


----------



## LokoMX

eduar781 dijo:
			
		

> pero no tengo el software, alguno de usds lo tiene que me lo pueda facilitar



no entiendo tu duda, soft? para simular? son solamente CI por lo que veo en el esquema no se utiliza ningun soft para el funcionamiento del circuito


----------



## naia

hola!al que hizo el proyecto i le salio...no usaste un puente rectificador en la entrada de la linea telefonica¿?
o lo conectaste asi directamente..?


----------



## marcosdb6

hola a todos...quiero obtener los tonos dtmf de un telefono celular....me han dicho que puedo hacerlo por medio del manos libres...pero no se como....gracias


----------



## sony

ami mo me funciona


----------



## mot1258

amigo sony,  es la primera vez que escribo en el foro porque estamos empezando en la electronica y no es mucho el aporte que puedo hacer pero a mi si me funciono, con el diagrama que posteo el amigo Ivan y en efecto añadiendo el  capacitor de 100 nf conmezó a trabajar el circuito, estoy en mis primeras pruebas, por el momento solo he hecho pruebas en casa  digitando los numeros desde otra extension pero por algo se empieza  .  Ahora mi duda si el pulso en las salidas Q se se va a low hasta que que se descuelgue el otro telefono o hay un tiempo para que automaticamente regrese a su estado bajo o ya con un pic se le hace la rutina, que es lo que a mi me interesa, en fin, seguire haciendo mis pruebas para despues comenzar con la programacion de pic, en mi caso el pic16f84A a 20 Mhz. 
 yo tambien me basé en el circuito de Pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf/index.htm
saludos y suerte y espero me puedan ayudar con la programacion del pic y les escribire como sigo con mis pruebas.


Moisés Trujillo 
México D.F


----------



## sony

hola mot gracias por el comentario y voy a seguir intantandolo.saludos


----------



## sony

bueno amigos con la gran noticia de que ya quedo arreglado este sunto gracias atodos los que me ayudaron


----------



## cooperts

Hola soy nuevo en el foro! yo necesito generar una linea virtual y de alli conectarla al telefono cuando se disque un numero detectar dicho numero con el MT8870. Agradezco cualquier información al respecto gracias


----------



## draxir

Hola alguien podria ayudarme como hacer las conexiones del celular a mi circuito y q es lo q tengo q conectar del celular..?


----------



## lubeck

si escribes correctamente, yo te echo la mano...
lo primordial es saber escribir...
lo segundo es que subas o menciones que circuito estas usando...


----------



## draxir

Estoy haciendo el circuito de control por gsm con el decodificador de tonos CM8870.
Para poder realizar esto se necesita tener un celular que haga la funcion de receptor, este celular receptor va conectado al circuito.
Mi pregunta es como conecto el celular receptor al circuito, he visto en algunos circuitos parecidos que las teclas descolgar y colgar del celular son las q van conectadas al circuito.. quisiera saber mas de esto como debo realizarlo


----------



## lubeck

> Mi pregunta es como conecto el celular receptor al circuito,


como es tu circuito???
el telefono al recibir una llamada dee ser procesada por un microcontrolador que descuelgue el telefono , recibir los tonos por la bocina o parlante del celular... osea que el 8870 se conecta al parlante y solo codifica el tono para mandarselo al microcontrolador


----------



## rienqui

Como hago la coneccion fisica de la linea....  Por favor que alguien me deje ver mediante una foto o algo asi gracias


----------



## miguelangeljma

Saludos, Yo intento utilizar audio para activar el las salidas del decodificador DTMF. No estoy utilizando la linea del telefono como normalmente hacen con este decodificador, sino un telefono con una pila de 9V para simular los tonos, pero a pesar que oigo los tonos provenientes del telefono no se activa nada en mi circuito DTMF, lo hice como el amigo Ivan posteo y como esta Pablin y nada funciono. Espero que alguien sepa y me pueda asistir, gracias de antemano


----------



## miguelangeljma

miguelangeljma dijo:


> Saludos, Yo intento utilizar audio para activar el las salidas del decodificador DTMF. No estoy utilizando la linea del telefono como normalmente hacen con este decodificador, sino un telefono con una pila de 9V para simular los tonos, pero a pesar que oigo los tonos provenientes del telefono no se activa nada en mi circuito DTMF, lo hice como el amigo Ivan posteo y como esta Pablin y nada funciono. Espero que alguien sepa y me pueda asistir, gracias de antemano


Ya logre hacer lo que queria modificando un poco el esquematico, gracias de todos modos ^_^


----------



## ETTORE

Una duda, en algunos diagramas he visto que hay que usar dos capacitores de 22 pf o 15 pf, colocados en el cristal de cuarzo que va conectado al integrado mt8870, los use y no me funciono, se los quite y si jalo, cuando quiera usar en mi proyecto de dtmf activando relès tendre que ocupar los capacitores, o alguna persona que los haya usado sin capacitores los cristales, que tanta importancia tiene el usar capacitores ceramicos en los cristales de cuarzo?, en este caso en el mt8870?


----------



## miguelangeljma

ETTORE dijo:


> Una duda, en algunos diagramas he visto que hay que usar dos capacitores de 22 pf o 15 pf, colocados en el cristal de cuarzo que va conectado al integrado mt8870, los use y no me funciono, se los quite y si jalo, cuando quiera usar en mi proyecto de dtmf activando relès tendre que ocupar los capacitores, o alguna persona que los haya usado sin capacitores los cristales, que tanta importancia tiene el usar capacitores ceramicos en los cristales de cuarzo?, en este caso en el mt8870?


No hay que usar las micas junto con el cristal oscilador/cuarzo, ese dispositivo es para completar el oscilador interno del MT8870, no requiere mas componentes; por eso cuando los quitaste si funciono sin problemas. Suerte!


----------



## retrofit

ETTORE dijo:


> Una duda, en algunos diagramas he visto que hay que usar dos capacitores de 22 pf o 15 pf, colocados en el cristal de cuarzo que va conectado al integrado mt8870, los use y no me funciono, se los quite y si jalo, cuando quiera usar en mi proyecto de dtmf activando relès tendre que ocupar los capacitores, o alguna persona que los haya usado sin capacitores los cristales, que tanta importancia tiene el usar capacitores ceramicos en los cristales de cuarzo?, en este caso en el mt8870?



Normalmente cuando se frabríca un cristal de Cuarzo el fabricante o el diseñador del equipo
prevee qu el circuito tendrá una capacidad en paralelo con el Cuarzo, un valor muy extendido son 30pF.
Otro factor que determina la fabricación de un Cuarzo es el tipo de Oscilador en el que se va a montar, suelen ser para oscilación  Serie o Paralelo, Resonancia Fundamental o Sobretono.
Cuando ponemos un Cristal cualquiera, en un oscilador para el que no fue diseñado, nos podemos encontrar que a pesar de ser la frecuencia correcta, 3,579545Mhz como es este caso, el cuarzo no oscile correctamente ya que no sabemos para que tipo de oscilador fue diseñado ese cuarzo.
Casi con toda seguridad cualquier cuarzo nos funcionará en esta aplicación, si no funciona con los condensadores es que no los necesita, seguramente no pasará nada si no se los pones, el cuarzo oscilará en su frecuencia o en una muy muy próxima pero esto no presenta mucho problema ya que el Decoder DTMF tiene una tolerancia bastante grande.
Una situación que en ocasiones se dá es que el cuarzo oscile en un armónico de la fundamental en esta situación al ponerle los condensadores le forzamos a oscilar en la frecuencia para la que fue cortado.

Saludos


----------



## ETTORE

Muchisimas gracias compañeros!!!! me resolvieron la gran duda que tenia.


----------



## ETTORE

Ahora otra gran duda, resulta, que lo estoy haciendo pero manejara 2 voltajes, 12 y 5 volts respectivamente, ahora resulta que en el datasheet del mt8870 aparece como voltaje maximo 3.6 volts, pero he visto en varios diagramas que lo alimentan con 5 volts, diganme que tan dañino puede ser pasarse de 2 volts, lo dañará, operará mal, hará cosas erráticas, lo acoplare con un pic16f84, les adjunto el datasheet y el diagrama,y claro he visto en trabajos de tesis que dice alimentado tipicamente con 5 volts, es malo o es bueno pasarse un poco de voltaje?





http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/MITEL/MT8870.html


----------



## retrofit

ETTORE dijo:


> Ahora otra gran duda, resulta, que lo estoy haciendo pero manejara 2 voltajes, 12 y 5 volts respectivamente, ahora resulta que en el datasheet del mt8870 aparece como voltaje maximo 3.6 volts, pero he visto en varios diagramas que lo alimentan con 5 volts, diganme que tan dañino puede ser pasarse de 2 volts, lo dañará, operará mal, hará cosas erráticas, lo acoplare con un pic16f84, les adjunto el datasheet y el diagrama,y claro he visto en trabajos de tesis que dice alimentado tipicamente con 5 volts, es malo o es bueno pasarse un poco de voltaje?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/MITEL/MT8870.html



No sé de dónde sacas ese dato. en el Data Sheet pone...

18 20 VDD Positive power supply (Input). *+5V typical*.
El 18 20 se refiere al número delPin que depende del tipo de encapsulado.
Saludos.


----------



## ETTORE

ah perdon es por modelo, el que yo adquiri es el MT88L70, veran que es por el tipo de modelo, ahora pues seria ponerle un zener que me regule los 5 volts a 3 volts, adjunto link del datasheet http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/M/MT88L70A.PDF


----------



## carlos jara

pues con un zener de 3.6v lo logras no hay problema .
Se podria usar un ckto dtmf para varios telefonos con diferentes lineas y que estos telefonos con diferentes lineas hagan la misma funcion.
Por decir tengo el ckto dtm que al presionar una tecla del telefono me logra encender un led pero a este ckto quiero ponerle  4 telefonos con lineas diferentes y que al usarse haga la misma funcion  no se si me dejo entender ojala me puedan responder


----------



## ETTORE

Pues a ver, como lo quieres hacer?, Dices, que en 4 lineas diferentes, a mi entender pienso yo que pondras 4 circuitos iguales, no solo uno, o entendi mal?


----------



## carlos jara

gracias por responder la idea es poner un solo Ckto para las 4 lineas y evitar costos se podria hacer  lo que pienso o no seria dable gracias por responder nuevamente


----------



## ETTORE

un solo circuito para 4 lineas, te saldria algo grande, en si serian 4 integrados dtmf para que se encarguen de las 4 lineas, porque tu has de querer que es para una sola tecla de cada linea, o todas las teclas del telefono de cada linea?, seria claro uno solo pero con los 4 integrados y claro lo que vayas hacer pienso eso, que vas hacer?, oyes tengo una duda, arme mi circuito por completo, pero no me funciona la etapa con el pic16f84, pero lo hice en protoboard, es recomendable o no?, es mejor hacerlo en placa pcb?, o es porque genera mucho ruido el cristal?, utilizo 3.57 Mhz, y no utilizo capacitores, una entrada de OSC1 (pin numero 17) del pic la mando a donde esta conectado el cristal con el MT88L70 y claro le envio los tonos y el mt88L70 si funciona y me hace la codificacion a binario, y se los envia el pic, pero el pic no hace nada, la entrada MCLR la mande a VDD y nada, aun asi la mande independiente a una resistencia 10K a VCC, pero pienso que ha de ser mi protoboard

O que es mas aconsejable para un pic, en protoboard o en Placa de cobre?


----------



## lubeck

> que es mas aconsejable para un pic, en protoboard o en Placa de cobre?



si haces bien las conexiones es lo mismo...

generalmente si no funciona un pic, es por errores en conexiones, el codigo, o ya se daño... es algo dificil que sea por el protoboard...(hablando de aplicaciones como estas)


----------



## carlos jara

Hola amigo aca pues extrañado las amanecidos jejje  bien bien y tu ya dominas la serie 18 jejejje  cuando te conectas


----------



## ETTORE

Pues generalmente me conecto en la noche, pero te paso mi correo es modena405@hotmail.com, de paso en el facebook, ahi siempre me conecto, no se si sea malo que ponga mi correo aqui....ah por cierto lubeck, el circuito esta bien hecho, lo que pasa que pues una compañera le sucedio lo mismo que le funciona mejor en pcb que en protoboard, sucede que cuando el mt8870 le envia la señal binaria al pic este no responde y pues, cheque todo, cambie de pic y claro lo mismo, siendo que tengo 3 pics y sigue lo mismo, de seguro es el protoboard, de todas formas estoy haciendo el diseño en pcb wizard, luego se los enseño junto con el diagrama original, claro he visto este circuito en tres diferentes versiones, y claro con una diferencia en conexiones pero funcionan igual, solo que hay uno que utiliza el ht9170 en vez del mt8870, hay videos de evidencia de que funciona se los adjuntare para su respectiva revisión y claro los links de las paginas, 












y el link de las paginas 

http://products.foxdelta.com/repeater.htm

http://atva.com.ar/dtmf_3dj/dtmf_index.htm


----------



## lubeck

> ah por cierto lubeck, el circuito esta bien hecho, lo que pasa que pues una compañera le sucedio lo mismo que le funciona mejor en pcb que en protoboard, sucede que cuando el mt8870 le envia la señal binaria al pic este no responde y pues, cheque todo, cambie de pic y claro lo mismo, siendo que tengo 3 pics y sigue lo mismo, de seguro es el protoboard,



yo nunca mencione que el circuito estaba mal echo, yo me refiero a que hay errores de conexion, pasa que a veces se usa un cable muy grueso en un proto y despues se usan cables delgados y ya no hace una conexion adecuada, o que uno se equivoca al conectar algo, o que al estar manipulando el circuito se mueve los cablecitos y esta haciendo falso contacto, con respecto a una falla parasita como ruido ocacionado por el proto, en este tipo de aplicaciones yo lo veo muy dificil....


----------



## ETTORE

Ps utilizo tres diferentes alimentaciones, una de 3 volts para el mt88l70, 5 volts para el pic, 12 volts para el unl2803 junto con los reles, independientemente de la alimentacion si alimento con 3 volts al mt88l70, no afectara al funcionamiento del pic, digamos la señal?


----------



## lubeck

> una de 3 volts para el mt88l70, 5 volts para el pic, 12 volts para el


necesitas primero descartar errores que uno pasa por alto en el diseño...y que nos vuelven locos..

o sea algo como:

-que las tierras esten en comun si lo deben estar...
-que los amperajes de las fuentes sean suficientes...
-que los cristales esten lo mas cerca de los pines...
-que las resistencias no limiten la corriente...
-que si los capacitores de 100nF en la entradas de la alimentación de los CI, como filtros
etc.. etc...



> independientemente de la alimentacion si alimento con 3 volts al mt88l70, no afectara al funcionamiento del pic, digamos la señal?


si te refieres a lo que le llega al pic por algun puerto, no creo que le afecte, ya que si lo alimentas con 3v, en las salidas del 8870 habria 3,3v, suficiente como para que el pic haga lo que tiene que hacer...

ahora que si tambien haces la prueba de alimentar el pic con 3v, y comparas los resultados, no estaria nada mal...


----------



## ETTORE

Mmmmmmmmmm, bueno, yo ya mejor lo estoy haciendo en pcb, ahi luego les adjunto un video de su funcionamiento


----------



## Mauro Medrano

He construido un control por DTMF, de un celular a otro. Se puede controlar 8 salidas.Voy a empezar un control por DTMF para controlar una camara de TV a distancia.

Recién he entrado al foro y me estoy familiarizando. Pronto subiré esquemas y fotos.


----------



## ugt

saludos gente del foro!! yo estoy pegado con este code, la idea es leer 3 tonos en el pic y mostrarlo en el lcd esto funciona bien pero lee solo 1 tono ....


----------

